# Steam, Origin, uPlay & Co.: Die Online-Plattformen im Vergleich (Teil 2)



## MattiSandqvist (24. Juni 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Steam, Origin, uPlay & Co.: Die Online-Plattformen im Vergleich (Teil 2)* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Steam, Origin, uPlay & Co.: Die Online-Plattformen im Vergleich (Teil 2)


----------



## belakor602 (24. Juni 2013)

Origin an sich ist nicht so schlecht, aber die Preise sind meißt teurer wie auf Steam und das Angebot an Spielen zu klein, Rabattaktionen zu rar gesät. Das schlimmste ist aber dass sie ihre Spiele für ihre Online-Plattform exklusiv machen, wodurch wir gezwungen werden sie zu nutzen, und man nicht wählen kann ob man bei Origin oder Steam kauft.
Ansonsten ist Origin nicht schlecht. Die Downloadgeschwindigkeit ist sehr gut, ich habe teilweise mit 4MB/s gedownloaded obwohl meine anbindung eigentlich nur 1MB/s "ermöglicht".

Aber das größte Übel ist Battlelog. Dieses dreckige Miststück ist einfach nur eine Qual.(Tut mir Leid für die Ausdrucksweise aber, dass ist die mildeste Form die mir für Battlelog eingefallen ist.)
Jedes 2te Mal wenn ich mich mit einem Server verbinden will scheitert es am Battlelog selbst, da dieser Zwischenschritt mit den EA-Server da ist. Ich weiß nicht wieso aber es spinnt einfach nur. Dann hatte ich auch so oft Probleme damit wo es einfach nicht mehr wollte und ein paar Tage später wieder ging, dieses Battlelog hat mir schon viele Stunden Spielzeit Battlefield abgeschlagen, denn immer wenn ich Lust hatte zu spielen, machte es gleich ein mal Probleme.

Insgesamt ist Origin nicht empfehlenswert und eine auferzwungene Qual.


----------



## Fresh1981 (24. Juni 2013)

Ich finde Origin eigentlich völlig nutzlos. Bis auf die Tatsache das man wenn man ein EA Spiel zocken will Origin haben muss. Genauso wie UPlay völlig sinnfrei. Ich will nicht etwas aufgezwungen bekommen. Für Steam habe ich mich allerdings bewusst entschieden.Ich kaufe meist die RetailVersion(also mit verpackung). Sonst über Steam.
Aber diese anderen Plattformen sind nervig. Uplay z.B. Konnte zwei tage kein FarCry3 zocken weil Uplay nicht startete.Super Support.
Naja mit BattleLog hatte ich auch so meine Probleme. Das war mit BFBC2 weitaus besser gelöst.


----------



## Brennstoffbernd (24. Juni 2013)

Meine Erfahrung mit Origin ist gemischt. Das schlimmste an Origin ist das  keine Sonderzeichen im Passwort erkannt werden wenn man z.b das Passwort Mustermann.1234 dann wird der Punkt nicht angenommen und man muss das Passwort Mustermann1234 schreiben, dass finde ich darf einfach nicht sein und hat lange gedauert bis ich das rausgefunden habe weil wenn man das Passwort zuteilt wird es mit punkt angenommen aber man kann sich halt nur ohne Punkt Anmelden „Kopfschüttel“ . Des weiteren habe ich auf meiner Externen Festplatte mein altes BF 1942 Image dies lies sich nicht bearbeiten solange Origin ausgeführt wurde ob das immer noch so ist weis ich nicht ist aber auch ein No Go. Meine EA spiele die ich bei Steam habe wurden auch zu Origin hinzugefügt dies wurde allerdings ohne meine Zustimmung einfach so im Hintergrund gemacht.  Da ich aber leider auf Origin angewiesen bin  wegen Battlefield und FIFA muss man sich damit halt anfreunden und es über sich ergehen lassen. Zu Battlelog kann ich nur sagen das es ist ansich nicht schlecht alledings finde ich es schade das man immer Firefox laufen haben muss um Battlefield zu spielen aber die übersicht von Aufträgen Soldaten verwaltung find ich gut.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (24. Juni 2013)

Nach Prism wissen wir, dass der Spionageverdacht durchaus gerechtfertigt war. Was interessiert mich eine geänderte Lizenvereinbahrung , wenn ich weiß, dass EA aufgrund von Geheimgesetzen dazu gezwungen werden kann mich als Kunden zu belügen? US-Unternehmen sind per se keine vertrauenswürdigen Vertragspartner mehr.


----------



## Master7910 (24. Juni 2013)

Nun ich erlebe gerade voller Freude, dass nach der Flut mein Internet kaum noch funktioniert, und FalloutNV + Civ5 im Offline-Modus nicht mehr zu starten sind, weil Steam mir eine große Hilfe sein will und mal eben nach Hause telefonieren muss. Irgendwie komme ich mir da als Verbraucher etwas komisch vor, und Frage mich wie so etwas zulässig sein kann, dass ich ohne jeglichen eigenen Vorteil ins Internet genötigt werde.


----------



## kRaNkEsKiNd (24. Juni 2013)

belakor602 schrieb:


> ich habe teilweise mit 4MB/s gedownloaded obwohl meine anbindung eigentlich nur 1MB/s "ermöglicht".


 


Also falls das Sarkasmus war. Ansonsten lobst Du gerade einen Anzeigefehler in einer Software.


----------



## belakor602 (24. Juni 2013)

kRaNkEsKiNd schrieb:


> Also falls das Sarkasmus war. Ansonsten lobst Du gerade einen Anzeigefehler in einer Software.


 
Bin mir da nicht so sicher denn es ging wirklich schnell der Download. Liegt aber glaub ich an meinem Internetprovider. Ich zahle für 1 MB bekomme aber bei egal welchen Download konstante 1,7 MB. Und bei steam hatte ich auch schon 2 MB bei Origin 4 MB und da ging das wirklich so schnell. Kommt nicht oft vor aber wenn dann merke ich schon dass es wirklich so ist wenn es plötzlich doppelt so schnell geht.


----------



## shippy74 (24. Juni 2013)

Hab es mit BF3 gestest bzw. da war es ja dabei. Auch wieder so ein Müll wo man nun die Patches nicht mehr Manuell Laden kann. Somit war BF3 das letzte Game dieser Frima. Um ein Spiel Digital zu kaufen brauch ich kein Tool, da gibts genug Seriöse Shops im Internet die meist auch noch billiger sind.
So wird man vom EA Fan der so ziemlich alles gekauft hat von dem Laden eben zu nem EA Verweigerer.  Gut das Spiele nicht Lebenswichtiges sind, so hat man wenigstens die Wahl ob man sich das Antut.


----------



## tommy301077 (24. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Auch wieder so ein Müll wo man nun die Patches nicht mehr Manuell Laden kann.



Das war jetzt Spaß, oder? Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich keine Patches mehr verpasse und meinen Daten nach einer Neuinstallation sofort wieder bereit stehen.


----------



## Lightbringer667 (24. Juni 2013)

Origin musste anfangs zu Recht viel Kritik einstecken. Inzwischen habe ich es natürlich auch (notgedrungen) auf dem Rechner. Aber im Vergleich zu Steam (~250 Spiele) ist meine Origin Bibliothek doch sehr mager (~5 Spiele). Ich nutze es eigentlich überhaupt nicht. Ich brauche es halt um Battlefield zu starten, und das wars. 
Im Gegensatz zu Steam sehe ich bei Origin keinen wirklichen Mehrwert in der Nutzung. EA hatte sich wohl vorgestellt eine ernsthafte Konkurrenz zu Steam auf den Markt zu bringen. Das wäre grundsätzlich auch begrüßenswert. Aber dafür sind sie viel zu spät auf den Zug aufgesprungen. Auch die Preispolitik, wenige aktive Nutzer über die Launcherfunktion hinaus und die katatstrophale PR zum Start des Programms dürften diesen Plan endgültig verhagelt haben.


----------



## Worrel (24. Juni 2013)

Ich habe bereits mit Steam eine spiele Verwaltungssoftware auf dem Rechner, da brauche ich keine weitere. 

Bei Steam bin ich dann aber auch froh, daß ich mich (besonders nach einer Neuinstallation) nicht noch um die im letzten Jahrhundert übliche Patchorgie kümmern muss.


----------



## shippy74 (24. Juni 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Das war jetzt Spaß, oder? Ich bin jedenfalls froh, dass ich keine Patches mehr verpasse und meinen Daten nach einer Neuinstallation sofort wieder bereit stehen.



Nee das war kein Spaß, ich hab FC3 am Freitag gekauft, und hatte die Patches schon Donnerstag Manuell beim Bekannten geladen, mein Spiel war schon Aktuell bevor ich es Aktiviert hab. Installiert,Gepacht und dann erst Online Aktiviert und direkt gespielt.  Ich bin da noch sehr altmodisch.


----------



## tommy301077 (24. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Nee das war kein Spaß, ich hab FC3 am Freitag gekauft, und hatte die Patches schon Donnerstag Manuell beim Bekannten geladen, mein Spiel war schon Aktuell bevor ich es Aktiviert hab. Installiert,Gepacht und dann erst Online Aktiviert und direkt gespielt.  Ich bin da noch sehr altmodisch.


 
Und wo liegt da jetzt genau der Vorteil? Manuelles Laden von Patches finde ich um einiges umständlicher als wenn dies automatisch geschieht.


----------



## shippy74 (24. Juni 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Und wo liegt da jetzt genau der Vorteil? Manuelles Laden von Patches finde ich um einiges umständlicher als wenn dies automatisch geschieht.



Kein  extra Traffic bei Neuinstallation, keine Wartezeit, wenn man so helle war die Patches auf ne Scheibe zu brennen oder auf der Platte zu lassen, Neu Installation geht schneller wie nochmal runterladen. Und ja da kommt das Gefühl: "ich weiß was auf meinem Rechner passiert" noch dazu, was aber eher was persönliches ist. Wie gesagt bin Altmodisch und finde das auch gut so.
Ich kauf meine Spiele alle mit Hülle und in jeder liegt ne CD /DVD mit den passenden Patches / Map Pack usw. So hab ich alles zusammen wenn ich sie nach längerer Zeit wieder Spielen will. 
Mag für den einen unnötig sein, dem anderen gehts auf die Nerven, für mich passt das so.
BF3 war für mich mit dem großen Patch damals Geschichte, wer schon mal Versucht hat mit ner 256KB Leitung 3.4 GB zu Laden wird das verstehen.

Ach ja, es gibt heute sogar die Möglichkeit Spiele OHNE Origin,Steam,Uplay und Co automatisch Aktuell zu halten, ich hab da ein paar die machen ne Meldung wenn ein Patch verfügbar ist und das ganze OHNE das ein Programm oder Shop dran hängt, die sagen mir sogar noch Bescheid wenn es DLC gibt. Wahnsinn oder?


----------



## tommy301077 (24. Juni 2013)

shippy74 schrieb:


> Kein  extra Traffic bei Neuinstallation, keine Wartezeit, wenn man so helle war die Patches auf ne Scheibe zu brennen oder auf der Platte zu lassen, Neu Installation geht schneller wie nochmal runterladen. Und ja da kommt das Gefühl: "ich weiß was auf meinem Rechner passiert" noch dazu, was aber eher was persönliches ist. Wie gesagt bin Altmodisch und finde das auch gut so.
> Ich kauf meine Spiele alle mit Hülle und in jeder liegt ne CD /DVD mit den passenden Patches / Map Pack usw. So hab ich alles zusammen wenn ich sie nach längerer Zeit wieder Spielen will.
> Mag für den einen unnötig sein, dem anderen gehts auf die Nerven, für mich passt das so.
> BF3 war für mich mit dem großen Patch damals Geschichte, wer schon mal Versucht hat mit ner 256KB Leitung 3.4 GB zu Laden wird das verstehen.
> ...



Also ich hab vor einer Weile Funktionen wie "Spieledaten sichern" oder "Installationdateien behalten" gefunden. Kommt irgendwie aufs gleiche raus, oder? Nur komfortabler! Und dann bleibt da noch die Frage nach den Spieleeinstellungen und Spielständen? Meine sind mit Origin & Co. nach einer Neuinstallation sofort wieder verfügbar. Und mal ehrlich, wer sichert regelmäßig sein Spielstände weg? Von einem unerwarteten Crash (z.B. HDD) mal ganz abgesehen. Ich will dir deine Vorgehensweise auch nicht absprechen und du musst damit klarkommen, aber vorteilhaft ist das mit Sicherheit nicht. Was bleibt ist deine miese Anbindung, da hab ich mit meiner Luxusleitung (128 MBit) keine Probleme.


----------



## shippy74 (24. Juni 2013)

Eben,jedem wie es gefällt, das einzige Programm das zu mir passt ist Uplay, ist auch das einzige wo ich gerne teuere Spiel kaufe. Hab jetzt auch mal Steam getestet (Rage) ging auch(updates ausgeschaltet) aber war auch nicht so mein Ding. Mich nerven diese Programme eben , halt wegen der Leitung und dem ganzen drumherum. Sollte ich mal 20000er DSL haben kann sich die Einstellung ja noch ändern.


----------



## Shadow_Man (24. Juni 2013)

Die Origin-Spiele lassen sich übrigens leicht speichern. Einfach den Ordner "Origin Games" auf eine DVD brennen oder auf eine externe Festplatte sichern und später wieder rüberkopieren. In Origin auf Installieren und voila ist das Spiel wieder da. 

Origin hatte ja einen ganz miesen Anfang. Vor allem welche Rechte sie sich da rausnehmen wollten, das war schon extrem. Nachher wurde das ganze wieder geändert und man kann optional auch mittlerweile einstellen, was man senden möchte und was nicht. Dennoch bleibt immer dieser Nachgeschmack vom Anfang. Es wirkt auch generell wie eine Plattform, die eben der Spieler nutzen muss, wenn er ein EA-Spiel spielen möchte, aber irgendwie auch genauso schnell wieder loswerden würde. Also eher wie ein Anhängsel.
Auch die Server könnten besser sein, so sind die Downloadgeschwindigkeiten zu manchen Zeiten wirklich extrem langsam. Zu anderen Zeiten dann wieder schneller, es schwankt sehr. Wenn sie da wirklich mal sowas wie Steam sein wollen, dann ist noch extrem viel Luft nach oben.


----------



## Corlagon (24. Juni 2013)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> [...] Nachher wurde das ganze wieder geändert und man kann optional auch mittlerweile einstellen, was man senden möchte und was nicht.[...]



das ist - nach wie vor - untransparent und für den durchschnitts-bürger nicht nachprüfbar.


----------



## Bonkic (25. Juni 2013)

Corlagon schrieb:


> das ist - nach wie vor - untransparent und für den durchschnitts-bürger nicht nachprüfbar.


 
für den "durchschnitts-bürger" ist rein gar nix nachprüfbar, was online passiert.


----------



## Schlechtmacher (25. Juni 2013)

tommy301077 schrieb:


> Und mal ehrlich, wer sichert regelmäßig sein Spielstände weg?


 
Wer tut das nicht?


----------



## shippy74 (25. Juni 2013)

Also ich hab auch alle meine Spielstände gesichert, zumindest bei Spielen die ich schon mal durch hab, wie gesagt hab da keine Probleme mit alles auf DVD zu braten.


----------



## MrFob (28. Juni 2013)

Naja, die Plattformen zu vergleichen ist ja ganz nett aber wirklich bringen tut's das nicht. Man wird ja eh gezwungen sie alle zu installieren, wenn man die Spiele der jeweiligen Publisher spielen will.


----------



## slaper688 (28. Juni 2013)

Ich finde das die Leute die MP spielen wollen diese dienste in anspruch nehmen nur wenn ich kein MP spielen möchte das ich die Spiele zb bei Steam herunterladen soll nur weil einige wie ea und andere keine dvds mehr ausgeben wollen um die Kosten zu senken und das kopieren der Spiele zu vermeiden lächerlich


----------



## Dosphi (29. Juni 2013)

Insgesamt kann man sagen das dies mehr ein Fluch für mich ist.

Origin: Nach den Eskapaden mit Fifa13 und der großen Entäuschung, schwor ich mir nie mehr ein EA-Sports Spiel zu kaufen. Nachdem allerdings SimCity kam war das letzendlich nach all der Gängelei der Tritt in den Allerwertesten. Nachdem immer wieder Server von Spielen nach ca. 3 Jahren abgeschaltet werden, ich bei der EA Hotline 2 Stunden in der Warteschleife hing und nachher von Mitarbeitern angepöbelt wurde und anchdem ich ein BugCity kaufte, stand für mich fest das ich nie mehr ein EA Spiel kaufen werde. Origin und sämtliche Spiele habe ich gelöscht und bin seitdem Stressfreier.

Über Steam, was sozusagen die Mutter allen Übels ist und denke ich damals mit Half Life 2 eingeführt wurde, will ich garnicht sprechen. Spiele mit Steamzwang werden von mir erst garnicht gekauft und ich hasse sozusagen richtig Steam. Als Freund davon in Spieleläden zu gehen und da ein alten schönes LBA oder Wing Commander zu kaufen, hat grade auch Steam dazu beigetragen den Gebrauchtspielemarkt mehr und mehr Kaputtzumachen. Hinzu kommt natürlich die Unvergessenen tollen Aktionen wie ein Deadlic Adventure Game mit einem Steamaktivierungszwang als Offlineadventure versehen wird. Hätte ich das Kapital und das nötige Know How wäre es ein Herzenswunsch von mir sämtlich Steamserver so zu zerstören das sämtliche Daten für immer zerstört sind. Lachend würde ich dann mit meinen Vollpreisspielen die ich in der Hand habe herumwinken. Vermutlich würde sich Valve einreihen, da es von denen auch nur "Nase" geben würde.

uplay bin ich momentan noch unentschlossen udn versuche grade meinen Anno1404 Online Speicherstand wiederzubekommen. Ich warte schon seit 6 Wochen, habe aber noch nicht ganz aufgegebe. Wenn der Service noch einlengt habe ich gleich 6 Speile in Peto die ich kaufen werde, sonst wird es wohl auch gelöscht.

Als Besitzer einer PS3 werde ich imemr mehr gezwungen PS3 Spiele zu kaufen. Dies war letzendlich bei Mafia2, Duke Nukem Forever und X-Com so. Da diese nur auf dem PC mit Gängelung zu haben sind, musste ich zu diesen Versionen auf Konsole zurückgreifen um sie trotzdem genissen zu können.

In der Zukunft wird wohl so jemand wie ich der mehr als 1000 Spiele gekauft, mitleren Alters ist, dazu gedrängt sich ein Spiel was er ohne Steamzwang und ähnliches spielen  möchte, in einer gecrackten Version herunterzuladen um es einmal anzuspielen.

Hinzu kommt das ich wohl immer mehr zu Konsolentiteln greifen werde und als ehemalige Käuferschaft durch ein Steamkiddie ersetzt werde.


----------



## Shadow_Man (2. Juli 2013)

Apropos Origin: Weiß jemand vielleicht ein paar Tricks oder Einstellungen, wie man die Downloadgeschwindigkeit erhöhen kann?
Die ist bei mir bei Origin oft lächerlich niedrig. Bin z.B. gerade am Laden der Updates von Battlefield 3 und hab nur 50-60 kb/sek, so dauert es ja ewig.


----------



## slaper688 (5. Juli 2013)

Wie wider gemeldet sind Kunden daten n i c h t sicher ich frag mich nun wann sehen das die Spieleentsickler endlich und lassen die endlich in ruhe die kein mp haben wollen und lieber 2 pc über netzwerk zu hause spielen möchten steam und konsorten sind extrem gefährdet und durch ihre markt beherschung


----------

